# Maple TV stand



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

The first TV stand i built ended up being bigger then intended :blink: guess that's what happens when you make stuff in a large shop and then move it into a small condo :laughing: The new one is solid maple front with ply structure. The middle is 1 drawer on the bottom and 2 flip down component cubbies. The outer doors have speaker cloth so i can hide my speakers. The old one was laminate and K3 board and was a beast... i did like the electric fireplace though...


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice design...craftsman style?

I really like it....electric fireplace?? not so much......:laughing:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> Nice design...craftsman style?
> 
> I really like it....electric fireplace?? not so much......:laughing:


LOVE my electric fireplace. It only gets cold enough to light a real fire once or twice a year down here so the ambiance of the electric fireplace really is welcome.


The TV stand looks great!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Taylormade said:


> LOVE my electric fireplace.


You're in Tampa Florida........Electric fireplace is the way to go!!!!!:laughing:

Maine....not so much......


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks!...Not sure what style it is? it was another project built from plans within my head :thumbsup: much more fun making it up as you go :laughing: 

Electric fireplace is the way to go on vancouver island too... no snow like that here :thumbdown: Not sure the strata would approve a real fireplace? 

Here a couple more pics....


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the added photos
Once again, a really nice piece with some very cool details
Well Done!!!!!


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

some amazing work there for sure!


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fantastic job!!! I am in the process of building myself a new one,
If I can just decide ( in my head) whitch way i want it. Thanks for the look at yours. 
Lee


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I like both, a lot, but am quite curious what the material is on the bottom one.
Is it Plast Lam?


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks, yeah the one with the fireplace is K3 and laminate.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't even know what to say. The style, the design, the shape, the grain of the maple, the layout..............EVERTHING. It's awesome. You have some serious skills man. That is a fantastic looking piece. Great work.


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> I don't even know what to say. The style, the design, the shape, the grain of the maple, the layout..............EVERTHING. It's awesome. You have some serious skills man. That is a fantastic looking piece. Great work.


I really appreciate the comment, Especially coming from you! A couple years ago when I first joined the site, Seeing your work (and others) is what made me want to learn more then just making countertops.


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

VERY nicely done on both projects! I love the new maple stand. It has a clean modern stylish look to it. Appears to be very functional. I like the old one too. Also has that clean modern look. I like the fireplace, BUT.... I'm not a fan of having a heat source below a TV. The heat will rise and vastly shorten the life of the electronics in the TV and other devices.


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

jaydawg74 said:


> VERY nicely done on both projects! I love the new maple stand. It has a clean modern stylish look to it. Appears to be very functional. I like the old one too. Also has that clean modern look. I like the fireplace, BUT.... I'm not a fan of having a heat source below a TV. The heat will rise and vastly shorten the life of the electronics in the TV and other devices.


That was a concern when designing the first one. I couldn't feel any heat rising towards the TV though because the blower on the fireplace was actually very strong... The way i designed it, it also had the opposite affect. The heater drew air from the component cubby which created a very good flow of air over the electronics. They ran very cool to the touch. They are actually warmer in the new stand :no:


----------

